# 2014 cruze rs with noise coming from suspension???



## JasonM24 (Oct 23, 2014)

I recently bought a 2014 cruze rs. It only has 1800 miles on it. I am the first owner. Recently i have been noticing a noise coming from the rear while braking. Almost like a winding down noise. At first i thought it was the brakes so i took it back to the dealership. They looked at the brakes and nothing was wrong with them. The more i hear it it sounds like it is the suspension. Has anyone had this issue??


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

First off.....only while braking.....it's the brakes.

I doubt if there is anything wrong at this low a mileage though......because, I think you are hearing the pads singing across the machining lines of a new rotor.
New rotors are machined using a parrellel stone.....you should be able to see the lines (somewhat circular) by looking at the rotor face in darkness with a bright flashlight.
Most likely, you are hearing those pass under the also new, not yet seated pads.

For now, give it some miles.....around town miles.....highway doesn't count (no brake applications) like up to around 3000 before you have someone hunt for a sound.....by then, the rotor faces should be smoothed and the pads seated.

Rob


----------

